# [A] GT Lightning Ti - "Was es alles gibt, was ich nicht brauche"



## Triturbo (14. Oktober 2016)

Moin Community,

Frei nach dem Zitat von Aristotelis gibt es einfach immer wieder Dinge, die man gar nicht brauch oder auf dem Schirm hat. Doch manchmal erwecken diese Dinge einen ganz besonderen Reiz (auch wenn der alte Mann es sicher nicht so meinte  ). 

Mein Traum ist eigentlich schon lang ein Edge Ti zu finden. Die passende Größe und ein akzeptabler Preis halten mich aber bisher davon ab und ich habe auch immer wieder Angst, auf die Nase zu fallen (besonders mit Paketen aus Übersee). 

Am 22. Sep. ergab sich dann im Forum die Gelegenheit, eine sehr sehr gute Alternative zu bekommen. "Jamis_Diablo" verkaufte einen Lightning Rahmen im super Zustand zum gefälligen Kurs. Der Gedanke an den besten Rahmenwerkstoff in Form eines der schönsten Hardtails, die es gibt, löste schnell den bekannten - haben will - Reflex aus. Nach einer schnellen und vertrauenswürdigen Konversation auf Englisch kam das gute Stück aus dem Ausland zu mir. An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal für die erstklassige Abwicklung danken 







Glücklicherweise war der passende Steuersatz auch schon drin. Gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis ersparte ich mir also Suche und Arbeit. Nun hängt der traumhaft schöne Rahmen schon eine Weile an der Wand und will aufgebaut werden. Den Wunsch werd ich ihm und mir erfüllen - jedoch nach ganz eigenen Vorstellungen: Time Correct wird es nicht, aber es soll schon halbwegs passen. Von dem Gewicht bin ich aber schonmal überzeugt  

Alles weitere folgt dann Schritt für Schritt. Einen besonderen Dank geht auch an @ceo für seine nette und schnelle Beratung, sowie an @tomasius für seine Hilfe und das Angebot mit passenden Decals (wo ich noch immer üerbelege)


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2016)

Ein sehr schöner Rahmen, in dem auch ein sehr schöner Steuersatz steckt. Ich bin gespannt, was du daraus machst. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (22. Oktober 2016)

Danke! Ein paar Fragezeichen habe ich auch noch im Kopf, was den Aufbau angeht. Aber ich denke, es wird insgesamt eher dezent. Ich bin aber immer noch am überlegen, ob es nicht doch timecorrect werden sollte. Bei Autos lege ich darauf immer großen Wert und eine zeitlich passende Federgabel habe ich mittlerweile erstanden: 





Es ist eine 1997er Z3 Light mit Stahlfeder geworden, zumindest kommt die Italienerin erstmal rein. Die Funktion ist top, aber ob ich mit der großen, geschraubten Brücke auf Dauer glücklich werde, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ganze 3 Std habe ich gebraucht, um das gute Stück vom Dreck der letzten 20 Jahre zu befreien. Die Standrohre musste ich sogar vorsichtig polieren, der Schmutz war wie festgebrannt 

Als nächstes kommt wohl der Laufradsatz, und die Naben haben eine eher untypische Farbe. Ich bin gespannt, wie sie dem Aufbau stehen werden


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Oktober 2016)

Da ich auch ein Lightning fahre , bin ich mal auf den Aufbau gespannt .

Die Federgabel ist schonmal schick , aber in der Tat ist die Brücke recht dominant - da sind die M-Arch Modelle doch dezenter .

Mal schaun was kommt.


----------



## ceo (26. Oktober 2016)

endlich habe ich den aufbauthread gefunden. @Triturbo einen tollen rahmen hast du da. ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, wohin die reise geht. gibt's schon detaillierte vorstellungen oder sind schon teile vorhanden? ich verfolge dies sehr gespannt. wenn ich dieses problem mal gelöst habe, geht's irgendwann auch bei mir mit einem aufbau los.


----------



## maatik (28. Oktober 2016)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Danke! Ein paar Fragezeichen habe ich auch noch im Kopf, was den Aufbau angeht. Aber ich denke, es wird insgesamt eher dezent. Ich bin aber immer noch am überlegen, ob es nicht doch timecorrect werden sollte. Bei Autos lege ich darauf immer großen Wert und eine zeitlich passende Federgabel habe ich mittlerweile erstanden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte die Gabel doch nicht in dein Projekt passen, ich hätte da Interesse. Möchte Sie gerne in ein LTS Thermo einbauen.

Gruss maat


----------



## Triturbo (2. November 2016)

Heute kamen denn mal Antrieb, Schaltung und Bremsen 








ceo schrieb:


> endlich habe ich den aufbauthread gefunden. @Triturbo einen tollen rahmen hast du da. ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, wohin die reise geht. gibt's schon detaillierte vorstellungen oder sind schon teile vorhanden? ich verfolge dies sehr gespannt. wenn ich dieses problem mal gelöst habe, geht's irgendwann auch bei mir mit einem aufbau los.



Bisher gibt es nur die Teile, die es hier zu sehen gibt und den Laufradsatz, welcher beim Radladen meines Vertrauens diese Woche zentriert wird.  Große Fragezeichen habe ich noch viele. Lenker Vorbau Sattelstütze Sattel stehen noch nicht (ganz) fest. 

Das Problem ist mist  Habe auch schon überlegt, was man da machen könnte! Aber zu einer guten Lösung bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen.



maatik schrieb:


> Sollte die Gabel doch nicht in dein Projekt passen, ich hätte da Interesse. Möchte Sie gerne in ein LTS Thermo einbauen.
> 
> Gruss maat



Alles klar, merke ich mir mal vor.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. November 2016)

Absolut passende Gruppe


----------



## ceo (2. November 2016)

die graue xtr passt super  wäre es meins würde ich jedoch den 952er umwerfer durch einen 953er austauschen. manche schwören zwar auf diesen komischen "viergelenker", aber es hat sicher einen grund warum shimano dieses prinzip nicht weiter verfolgt hat.


----------



## Triturbo (16. November 2016)

Okay, das mit dem Umwerfer merke ich mir mal vor. Da ich aber zu 90% auf dem mittleren Blatt fahre, wird er wohl ein einfaches Leben haben. 

Thema Laufradsatz: Richtig klassisch ist das Projekt nun nicht mehr aber ich möchte auf eine gewisse Qualität nicht verzichten. Halbwegs leicht soll es ja auch werden, daher gibt diese hier:






VR:681g / HR: 924g. Die 1,6 Kilo Laufräder wurden nun Samstag fertig und heut konnt ich sie endlich abholen  

Als nächstes muss ich noch die Innenlagerproblematik lösen.






Ich habe ein passendes Ultegra Lager, was aber natürlich nicht in die 73mm Gehäusebreite passt  Da heißt es wohl suchen oder einen Tauschpartner finden.


----------



## onspeed (3. Dezember 2016)

Kannst die Stirnfläche des Lagers mit einer Feile einfach abfeilen.
So kannst du es problemlos verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (9. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Idee, aber das hätte ich nur äußerst ungern gemacht  

Passend zur Gruppe habe ich ein XTR 952 Lager gefunden und am Montag direkt verbauen lassen.






Bei der Waage habe ich mich aber dann doch oftmals erschrocken (Lager 212g, Kurbel 682g). Der Rahmen hat natürlich ein riesen Potenzial, ein leichtes MTB zu werden. Später werde ich aber nur knapp unter 11 Kilo liegen, unter 10 war eigentlich mein Ziel


----------



## ceo (9. Dezember 2016)

sehr schön


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2016)

das wird doch hübsch und elf kilo sind nicht soo schlecht. ich denke bei der gabel liegt etwas gewicht vergraben, oder was wiegt die?

meins mit der gleichen xtr-gruppe, fox float und disc wiegt gut 10kg:









da fällt mir gerade ein, hattest du mich nicht mal etwas der fox gefragt?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Dezember 2016)

..ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie die 2.4er durch diesen alten Rahmen passen ...aber schaugt guat aus, a bisserl wie ein Bopper mit den dicken Reifen...

..ach ja: und Discs 

Cheers
peru


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2016)

arg viel platz ist schon nicht mehr, aber es geht problemlos. 

und wenns ab und zu mal etwas streift, passiert bei titan ja auch mix


----------



## Triturbo (11. Dezember 2016)

versus schrieb:


> das wird doch hübsch und elf kilo sind nicht soo schlecht. ich denke bei der gabel liegt etwas gewicht vergraben, oder was wiegt die?
> 
> meins mit der gleichen xtr-gruppe, fox float und disc wiegt gut 10kg:
> [Bilder]
> ...



Sehr schönes Rad mit tollem Aufbau  Ja, die Bomber ist mit ca. 1800g nicht wirklich leicht, aber nicht unheimlich schwer. Aber die Fox sieht natürlich klasse aus. Die Frage mit der Einbauhöhe ist erstmal vom Tisch, Gabel wird schon passen. 

Dafür habe ich meine Reifen gestern noch bekommen, 407 und 411g  Bilder gibt es dann demnächst, viel fehlt ja nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2016)

ok, dann ist gut. 1800 ist ja echt okay. die bombers sind ja gerne mal bei ~2kg

das reifengewicht klingt aber eher nach einem sommerreifen


----------



## Triturbo (15. Dezember 2016)

Sommerreifen trifft es schon ganz gut  Mehr brauch ich an dem Rad auch nicht, für alles andere und Matsch habe ich mein 2007er Zaskar, was von der Geometrie schon sehr ähnlich ist.

Ich habe mal zwei (schlechte) Bilder vom derzeitigen Stand gemacht, leider fehlt es mir momentan an Zeit.











Sattel und Vorbau sind nur Platzhalter, neu verbaut wurden: 

Michelin Wild RaceR Ultimate in 2.1"
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 
Deore Kassette

Große Fragezeichen sind derzeit noch Sattel, Vorbau (Thomson X2?), Lenker und Pedale.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Dezember 2016)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Vorbau (Thomson X2?)


Dann doch lieber einen alten X4 mit 25,4 mm.


----------



## ceo (15. Dezember 2016)

der "alte" hiess mmn nur thomson elite, würde aber optisch und zeitlich besser passen. ist 'n zeitloses design. warum ist da "nur" 'ne deore kassette verbaut zur xtr-kurbel??


----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2016)

gestern hier an der hardbrücke :-O




lightning @ hardbrücke by ver.sus, auf Flickr




lightning @ hardbrücke by ver.sus, auf Flickr

man beachte das bomproof-kringelschlösschen. ich glaube das kann man mit einem nagelknipser durchzwicken...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Dezember 2016)

So vergewaltigt wie das ist, muss das aber ein Connaisseur sein, wennn er das klaut...oder ein Student 

Specialized-Kurbel an GT Titan....



versus schrieb:


> gestern hier an der hardbrücke :-O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2016)

ja das ist recht fies. sonst war aber alles noch ziemlich original. wegen der mz habe ich gedacht ich zeige es hier.


----------



## Triturbo (18. Dezember 2016)

Auch die Reifen passen ja halbwegs, aber da blutet einem ja das Herz 

So einen alten Thomson muss ich denn mal suchen 

Und zum Thema Deore Kassette: Ich merke zur XTR hier keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. Und neu kann ja nicht schaden, es kommt auch ne HG 53 Kette drauf und denn ist gut. Hoffe ich.


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2016)

wie lang muss der vorbau denn sein?

eine 9f xtr kassette wiegt je nach anzahl der zähne unter 200gr. eine deore schafft fast das doppelte. ausserdem halten die xtr mit den titanritzeln eine gefühlte ewigkeit. sie sind halt echt teuer. eine hg93 kette kostet übrigens kaum mehr, hat aber auch keinen grossen gewichtsvorteil. ob die dann spürbar besser schaltet weiss ich nicht - hab keine hg 53 zum vergleich


----------



## Triturbo (19. Dezember 2016)

Meine 970er Kassette wog in 11-32 227g, die Deore wiegt 317g. Mit den Titanritzeln hatte ich sogar schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, meine hatte Zahnausfall (fand ich richtig ärgerlich, denn die Deore kostet einen Bruchteil und hat mich nie im Stich gelassen!) und zu der neu montierten Deore hatte ich damals (bis auf die 90g in meiner Tabelle) keinen Unterscheid gemerkt. Bei der Kette rechne ich mit 20 bis 30g Unterschied, da verbaue ich in diesem Falle lieber neu und günstig als exklusiv und etwas leichter. Möchte nicht wissen, was man man für ne neue 950er Kassette hinlegt. Da kann ich mir doch Zehn 9-Fach Kassetten für kaufen, die auch funktionieren und optisch wie technisch mir keinen Nachteil bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2016)

habe eben nachgesehen. unter 200gr war rr (dura ace). ich habe aber eine deore mit knapp über 400gr gewogen. wenn die aktuellen inzwischen nur 90gr mehr wiegen, als eine xtr, dann gebe ich dir völlig recht.


----------



## Triturbo (10. Januar 2017)

Hier ist lange nichts passiert, obwohl ich auf der Zielgeraden bin  Das nächste Projekt steht schon in den Startlöchern und zieht meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit auf sich, es wird aber kein Fahrrad. 

Aber die Idee mit dem Vorbau fand ich gut! 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber einen alten X4 mit 25,4 mm.








Das hätten wir dann schonmal. Die nächste Frage wäre jetzt der passende Lenker? Controltech? Haben die Lowriser gehabt in 25,4?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2017)

Das Rad gerät  genau nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## ceo (10. Januar 2017)

der vorbau ist super. absolut zeitlos und passend 
von ct kenne ich keine lowriser, aber die race face air alloy lowriser sind super 
(edit:die frühen syntace vector auch)


----------



## versus (11. Januar 2017)

sehe ich wie ceo!

an meinem psyclone habe ich einen easton ec90 riser mit dem 'alten' thomson kombiniert. ich finde das passt auch sehr gut, dürfte aber auch nicht ganz einfach zu finden sein.


----------



## Triturbo (16. April 2017)

In den letzten Wochen ist hier leider wenig passiert, was mich auch selbst genervt hat. Da die Gründe immer die selben sind (Arbeit, Freundin, usw) und hier keinen interessieren, geht es mit Fortschritt weiter  Einen Lenker habe ich mittlerweile organisiert und das Fahrrad ist sogar schon gefahren! Leider passt der Umwerfer noch nicht, ich suche also derzeit noch einen mit Zug von unten aus der 952er Serie. Ansonsten macht das Rad schon sehr viel Spaß. Es sitzt und passt sehr gut, beschleunigt angenehm und schaltet zumindest hinten zackig. Die Gabel kann mit modernen leider nicht mithalten, aber das ist eben der gewisse Charakter der alten Technik.


----------



## ceo (16. April 2017)

schönes rad  würde aber die schaltzüge im bogen um das steuerrohr legen und unter dem unterrohr kreuzen. so scheuern sie weniger am rahmen. ist die sattelhöhe final?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. April 2017)

An der Gabel läßt sich doch sicher was machen..


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2017)

Ich fahre seit Kurzem im Inbred ebenfalls eine alte Marzocchi (von '99). Das ist definitiv ein ganz anderes Fahren als mit modern(er)en Gabeln, aber zumindest hier reicht das aus (und somit in und um Magdeburg sicher auch ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. April 2017)

Da kann man doch sicher auch mit ner anderen Feder und/oder anderem Gabelöl die Gabel verschlimmbessern. Das hat schon bei den Marzocchi-Gabeln aus dem Motorradsektor hervorragend funktioniert, denn steif genug waren diese ja. Nur halt viel zu hart ausgelegt. Ne andere Feder und dünneres Gabelöl, und schon hatte man das Gefühl ne ganz andere Gabel zu fahren.. ^^

Nun weiß ich natürlich nicht woran Eure Stahlfeder-MTB-Marzocchis leiden.


----------



## Triturbo (17. April 2017)

Die Gabel funktioniert auch ausreichend gut, sie dämpft auch ordentlich. Bin nur so wenig Federweg nicht gewohnt, habe meistens 100 mm oder mehr an Bord und das Losbrechmoment ist relativ hoch, was aber gut zu einem Hardtail passt. 
Und wie Lupus schon sagt, für Magdeburg reicht es dreimal.



ceo schrieb:


> schönes rad  würde aber die schaltzüge im bogen um das steuerrohr legen und unter dem unterrohr kreuzen. so scheuern sie weniger am rahmen. ist die sattelhöhe final?



Mit den Schaltzügen habe ich lang überlegt. Die sind ja schon recht hoch (seitlich) angeschlagen, da würde das kreuzen auch nicht optimal sein oder irre ich mich? Sattelhöhe passt schon halbwegs, fahre auch meine anderen Räder so und komme damit super zurecht. Für lange Touren habe ich mein Talera


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2017)

Genau, die Gabel funktioniert eben nicht schlecht. Nur eben anders. Ach ja: sehr schön geworden! Hab' nix dran auszusetzen


----------



## Hammer-Ali (17. April 2017)

Ich gehe mal davon aus daß die Gabel vernünftig gewartet wurde. 

Ein hohes Losbrechmoment liegt gerne mal an zu stramm sitzenden Gabelsimmerringen. Ist ein sehr unschöner Nebeneffekt, der für die Performance einer Gabel sehr negativ sein kann. Kannst ja mal vorsichtig die Federn von den beiden Simmerringen raushebeln und auf der Straße die Gabel kurz testen ob das hohe Losbrechmoment dann immer noch da ist. Wenn es tatsächlich daran liegt vielleicht die Feder vorsichtig ein klein wenig überdehnen, so daß sie etwas von ihrer Spannkraft verliert, und dann wieder einsetzen. Die Balance zwischen ausreichend abdichtend und zu eng ist halt auch ne Wissenschaft für sich. Oder bessere Simmerringe einsetzen.

Wenn es nicht an den Simmerringen liegt, dann vermutlich an den Gleitbuchsen. Mit frischem Öl kann da vielleicht was getan werden, aber ich vermute mal stark daß sie eh gut gewartet ist.

Kann natürlich auch sein daß die Gabel verspannt ist und deshalb holprig anspricht.

Die Marzocchi hat vermutlich nen Federweg von 80mm, oder? Damit muß man sich natürlich arrangieren.. ^^
Wenn zumindest die Progression stimmt,  und sie nicht zum ständigen Durchknallen neigt aber der zur Verfügung stehende Federweg ausgenutzt wird, und der Sag auch noch passt kann man damit auch leben.


----------

